# Ford previews all-new ford focus rs



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Ford previews all-new Focus RS; high-performance hatchback pioneers advanced technology to deliver the ultimate fun-to-drive experience
◾Third-generation Focus RS will be available in major markets around the world for the first time and follows the reveal last month of the new Ford GT supercar as part of a new era of Ford performance that will deliver 12 new vehicles by 2020
◾Developed by the Ford Performance team, RS features ground-breaking new Ford Performance All-Wheel-Drive with Dynamic Torque Vectoring for class-leading cornering speed and limit handling
◾2.3-litre EcoBoost engine developed for RS and specially engineered to deliver in excess of 320PS. Dramatic exterior design offers enhanced aerodynamics and cooling
◾New Focus RS will be the 30th vehicle to wear the RS badge since 1968; will be built in Saarlouis, Germany, starting late this year
◾Professional rally driver and star of Gymkhana films Ken Block teamed with Ford as a consultant on the development of Focus RS
◾Further media material at www.fordmedia.eu and more product details to be announced at Geneva Motor Show


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks all right.

Think Ford will regret not making this available as a 3dr too as per most hot hatches. Shame on you Ford.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

It looks grumpy rather than aggressive.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Shug said:


> It looks grumpy rather than aggressive.


Ive been sat looking at it for 10 mins trying to workout what it is that is making me feel very under-whelmed about it.......and I think you have just summed it up perfectly.

I know it will no doubt handle well and be able to cope with a fair bit of extra tuning but the styling is very under-stated for me. From the front it looks like a monster catfish, from the sides it looks like a standard ST. The rear is not doing it either.

They have dropped the green paint option too.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd still prefer a Fiesta RS, but I think they aren't making one


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Shame it won't be available in a 3-door, but impressed that they went ahead with AWD. If anything though they needed to make it AWD if they wanted to keep up with the likes of the Golf R and A45 AMG.

I'm not blown away by the exterior appearance. The arches could've done with being a bit more flared like the Mk1 & Mk2 FRS's to give it a bit more of an aggressive stance, especially at rear - it's flat!

The Mk1 is still my favorite.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Shame it won't be available in a 3-door, but impressed that they went ahead with AWD. If anything though they needed to make it AWD if they wanted to keep up with the likes of the Golf R and A45 AMG.
> 
> I'm not blown away by the exterior appearance. The arches could've done with being a bit more flared like the Mk1 & Mk2 FRS's to give it a bit more of an aggressive stance, especially at rear - it's flat!
> 
> The Mk1 is still my favorite.


yes mate! where are the arches? the veiw from the rear is terrible! mk1 frs everytime:thumb:


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Looks good but I bet its lacking a cylinder


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a step in the right direction in terms of performance but still not a match for the Germans as far as build quality, interior quality and desirability and still lagging behind on performance levels. The £30,000 price tag will favour it over themmore expensive Audi RS, AMG and M, depending on your viewpoint.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's a step in the right direction in terms of performance but still not a match for the Germans as far as build quality, interior quality and desirability and still lagging behind on performance levels. The £30,000 price tag will favour it over themmore expensive Audi RS, AMG and M, depending on your viewpoint.


The MK2 holds is value better than any of the German hot hatches. You can't say it isn't desirable to its market.

I would never pay that for one, but clearly enough people have. The MK2 prices have just started to drop.

It wasn't so long ago that a Focus RS would cost as much as a similarly aged M3. One was £25k new, the other was over £50k. That's just not even a decision to make for me, but clearly is others.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The MK2 holds is value better than any of the German hot hatches. You can't say it isn't desirable to its market.
> 
> I would never pay that for one, but clearly enough people have. The MK2 prices have just started to drop.
> 
> It wasn't so long ago that a Focus RS would cost as much as a similarly aged M3. One was £25k new, the other was over £50k. That's just not even a decision to make for me, but clearly is others.


The desirability debate will rage on for a long time to come, it's all swings and roundabouts, pros and cons from all sides, thats how some people view German cars over others, weather people agree or not is another debate entirely.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice but looks like the radiator will be very vulnerable, don't like the wheels, not very sporty.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks tame after the mad in a good way mk2 frs  the front is a mess whilst the mk2 was aggressive


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's a step in the right direction in terms of performance but still not a match for the Germans as far as build quality, interior quality and desirability and still lagging behind on performance levels. The £30,000 price tag will favour it over themmore expensive Audi RS, AMG and M, depending on your viewpoint.


Whilst I agree in the main it what your saying headline figures for the RS haven't and won't be released for a while yet so they may well be right in the ball park of the cars you mention.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

No 3 door option, Big, big mistake, Part reason why I didn't purchase the new ST too. What ever happened to customer choice?

Also reminds me of a bottom feeding fish LOL


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweet.


----------

